
What CMS is better? - Osarta
I&#x27;m looking for a user-friendly CMS to create the main structure of my site.
======
sevo
Check out [https://bolt.cm](https://bolt.cm) It truly is "Easy for editors,
and a developer's dream CMS".

I did my first and for now only website with bolt and am very happy with it.
Took about 30 hours to build, starting with zero knowledge of html/php.

Edit: 30 hours for: \- managing (crud) news, dates, galeries, members (group,
functions) \- 5 static sites \- basic internal section (one static site) \-
view-layout of the above

------
DigitalSea
What are the features you are looking for? Pretty much any CMS will do the
job, they're all the same. Wordpress has the largest community around it and;
plugins, themes, support and so on. I just switched from Wordpress to a static
site CMS called Hugo which doesn't require PHP or anything, it's completely
static.

------
iampoul
Pagekit ([https://pagekit.com/](https://pagekit.com/)) seems to be pretty
light, but it really depends on your needs and requirements.

